# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Abortus-ervaringen
Hallo, 

Nou, ik doe ook maar een nieuwe poging!!!

Ik heb onlangs een abortus gehad en heb het daar heel erg moeilijk mee. Er is weinig over te vinden en ik kan er ook bijna geen kant mee op en ik heb het gevoel dat ik vastloop. Zijn er mensen met ervaring op dit gebied???

----------


## mickey

Hoi .....

Nee, geen ervaring mee. Het is juist moeilijk voor mij om dit te lezen, ondat mijn man en ik al ruim twee jaar bezig zijn om kinderen te krijgen en het wil maar niet lukken. Moeilijk om te lezen dat mensen die wel zwanger is, het kindje laten weghalen. Ook adoptie is een lange weg, omdat er haast geen kinderen worden afgestaan in Nederland en als je een kindje uit het buitenland wilt halen, kost dat ook 3 tot 5 jaar en 15 tot 35 duizend euro en dat heb ik niet.

Wat moet je dan......

Toch wens ik je heel veel sterkte, want ik begrijp dat dit een hele moeilijke beslissing moet zijn geweest.....dit doe je niet zomaar even.....

Ook al is dit bericht nog zo tegenstrijdig.....

Nogmaals ik kan je niet helpen, maar ik wens je veel sterkte toe.

Groetjes Mickey.

PS: Zoek iemand waar je mee kunt praten, dat maakt alles een stuk gemakkelijker.

----------

Hoi,

Dankjewel voor je reactie.
Ik snap dat het heel moeilijk voor je is om dit te lezen en dat spijt mij oprecht. 

Ik heb het er namelijk moeilijk mee juist omdat ik het besluit met m'n verstand heb moeten nemen. En niet met mijn gevoel. Ik heb altijd kinderen gewild. En wil ze eigenlijk nog steeds (dat is een soort oergevoel). Ik heb alleen m'n lichaam een beetje erg tegen. Zelf heb ik altijd gezegd dat ik nooit een abortus zou laten doen. Je ziet: zeg nooit nooit.

Ik heb ook geprobeerd met mensen te praten maar dat valt niet echt mee. De eerste die ik het vertelde heeft me keihard laten vallen. De tweede weet er zelf niet mee om te gaan en de vader weet het niet en daar heb ik ook geen contact meer mee. Ik ben dus zeer voorzichtig met wie ik het vertel. Inmiddels heb ik ook goeie reacties gehad. Maar het is zó'n moeilijk onderwerp. Dat snij je niet zomaar aan.

15 tot 35 duizend euro? Waarom is dat zo duur? Echt belachelijk! 
Nogmaals het spijt me als ik je pijn heb gedaan met mijn mail en wens jou ook heel veel sterkte!!!

----------

hoi
ik heb ook een abortus gedaan 4 jaar geleden.
en heb het er nog moeilijk mee.
ik heb er eigenlijk nog nooit echt over gepraat en er is heel weinig informatie te verkrijgen.
ik hoop via deze weg toch meer mensen te kunnen bereiken met dezelfde ervaringen. ???

----------

Hoi, 

Ik heb inmiddels 2 boekjes gevonden die onlangs zijn uitgekomen omdat blijkt dat veel vrouwen problemen ondervinden met het verwerken van hun abortus: 

-Abortus- een levensbesluit 
-Ik zal je altijd blijven dragen 

Ze kosten ongeveer  10,- per stuk 

Ik hoop dat je er wat aan hebt....

groetjes Gytha

----------


## zoete jasmijn

Lieve Micky en anderen,

Hoe is het nu met je?
Heb je al iemand gevonden waar je mee kunt praten?
Het lijkt me heel erg moeilijk voor je geweest, om die beslissing te nemen.
Zeker als je er erg alleen in staat en ook onder tijdsdruk moet beslissen. Ook heel moedig! Net zo goed.

Het beluit een abortus te laten doen werkt achteraf altijd door en kan erg veel pijn doen. 
Dat neem je in je leven met je mee. Het is een beslissing die je hebt moeten nemen met grote vraagtekens.
Wat als ik het niet had gedaan? Had ik er wel voor kunnen zorgen? Krijg ik nog wel ooit een kindje? Enzovoort.

De pijn en de vragen die je kwellen zijn het ergst.
Het was een heel ingrijpend gebeuren in je leven, waarin jij die beslissing hebt moeten nemen. En waar jij alleen verantwoordelijk voor bent.

Soms heb je niet die keuze en krijg je een abortus en dan heb je ook weer hele andere vragen die op je af komen...
En heb je ook weer pijn maar hele andere pijn.

Schuldgevoel komt in allebei de keren heel vaak om de hoek kijken, .... had ik, moest ik... etc.

Naar mijn gevoel is het heel belangrijk dat je in het reine komt met je gevoel, dat je jezelf niet langer veroordeelt om je beslissing.

En dat je jezelf kunt vergeven, dat je op dat moment, onder die omstandigheden de juiste beslissing genomen hebt.

Heb je eigenlijk wel afscheid genomen van het kindje dat in je was?
Het klinkt misschien gek, maar vertel het aan dat kindje dat bij je wilde komen, dat je echt niet anders kon op dat moment. Vertel hoe je je voelde en vraag het je te vergeven. En dat je het heel fijn zou vinden, onder andere omstandigheden, dat je zijn of haar moeder zou worden.

Het klinkt je misschien vreemd in de oren. Volgens mij is dat een manier om in het reine te komen met je zelf en je niet geboren kindje.

Heel veel sterkte en als je wilt schrijven: doe het gerust.

Veel liefs, Jasmijn

----------

Hoi

Tot mijn spijt(ik ben mischien ouderwets)maar abortus kan ik (behalve als het leven van de moeder in gevaar is)niet goedkeuren.Zou dan nog liefst het kind laten geboren worden,en dan afstaan aan iemand die geen kinderen kan krijgen,daar zou ik met mijn geweten beter in het reine zijn 

groeten

----------


## mickey

Bedankt gast.

Daar zou ik ook heel blij mee zijn, dan hadden we nu misschien wel al een kindje gehad.

Maargoed, dan nog blijft de vraag of je het kindje uiteindelijk wel kunt afstaan.......

Maargoed, ik wens alsnog iedereen veel sterkte met het verwerken van hun verdriet.

Groetjes Mickey.

----------

Wat mij betreft maakt het niet uit of iemand abortus wel of niet goed keurt. Het is zoals het is. Er kunnen veel dingen in het leven zijn die je wel of niet goed wilt keuren. Maar daarmee zijn ze er wel degelijk!

Het gaat voor mijn gevoel niet om een oordeel over een ander mens, maar om mededogen en liefde.

Ieder mens maakt in zijn leven beslissingen die heel zwaar kunnen zijn.

En of ik zelf nou wel of niet voor een abortus of een echtscheiding of euthanesie of wat dan ook zou kiezen, maakt wat mij betreft niets uit. 

Hier is iemand die pijn en verdriet heeft over een hele moeilijke beslissing die zij heeft moeten maken.

Ik wil er zijn voor eenieder die het moeilijk heeft.
Rechtstreeks vanuit mijn hart.

Het geeft pijn en verdriet als je een beslissing moet maken die tegen je hart in gaat.

Heel veel liefs aan alle mensen die dat net als ik herkennen.

----------


## Gytha

Hoihoi,

Dankjewel voor je reactie. We zijn inmiddels weer een tijdje verder maar ik tel nog steeds door.... 29 maart is mijn uitgerekende datum. 
Vanmiddag zag ik weer een zwangere vrouw lopen die al een end op weg is en dan denk ik; zo zou ik er nu ook bij lopen.... Ik denk er nog bijna heel de dag aan. Dat komt ook, denk ik, omdat ik daar ook de tijd voor heb... Ik werk niet. 
Ik wil met heel mijn hart kinderen en heb er verschrikkelijk veel verdriet van. Ik moet ook nog eens mijn toekomstbeeld bij gaan stellen omdat ik lichamelijk erg achteruit gegaan ben de laatste jaren. Mijn leven was niet in gevaar, maar het was onmogelijk om een zwangerschap te volbrengen. Ik mankeer heel veel en gebruik veel zware medicatie. Er is dus geen sprake van evt een kind afstaan. Als ik het lichamelijk aangekund had, had ik het ten alle tijde gehouden.... 

Nogmaals dank voor jullie reacties, die sterken mij....

groetjes Gytha

----------

hoi

???Watzeg je ?niet om een gevoel van een ander mens?
zou zo denken dat abortus juist wel om een mens gaat.zelfs gaat het om doden van een mens.Heb je daar al eens bij stilgestaan?

toch veel groeten

----------


## mickey

Hoi Gytha.

Ik kan alleen uit mijn eigen ervaring spreken, graag kinderen willen, maar niet zwanger worden.

Wat jij moet meemaken gaat me helemaal te boven. Graag kinderen willen en dan je kindje moeten laten weghalen, omdat je het het niet kunt voldragen.

Ik kan me simpelweg niet voorstellen, wat voor een verdiet je moet hebben. Kan alleen zeggen, dat ik heel erg met je meeleef en hoop dat je je ooit bij dit verdiet kunt neerleggen.

Ook hoop ik dat je lichamelijk ooit sterk genoeg zult zijn, om alsnog een zwangerschap te voldragen. 
Nogmaals wil ik je heel veel sterkte wensen en hopen dat je genoeg mensen om je heen hebt, die je hierbij kunnen helpen.

Liefs Mickey.

----------


## Gytha

Hoi Mickey,

Dankjewel.... 

Ik vind het tof van je dat je ondanks je eigen verdriet, mij een hart onder de riem wil steken....

Ik hoop ook dat ik me er ooit bij neer kan leggen.... Ik zal lichamelijk alleen niet meer vooruitgaan. En ik ben nu 36 dusssss.... ik moet me er mee gaan verenigen.....

groetjes Gytha

----------

ik ben bijna 18 en ben bijna klaar met de havo, ik heb een leuke toekomst voor de boeg, maar zie het momenteel allemaal aan mijn ogen voorbij gaan. Héél waarschijnlijk ben ik zwanger, mijn vriend heb ik het nog niet verteld omdat we niet zo'n sterke realtie hebben momenteel. ik weet niet wat ik moet maar als ik jullie (of de meeste van jullie) verhalen lees denk ik niet aan abortus maar ik moet ook aan mijn toekomst denken toch?
:'( ik weetr het niet meer :'(

----------


## Jasmijn

Lieve ... 

Wat een moeilijke situatie voor je. En dat tijdens je eind-examenperiode. Mijn vriendin vroeger had dat ook.

Het lijkt me verstandig niet al te lang in spanning te blijven zitten en zorgen dat je zeker komt te weten of je wel of niet zwanger bent. Dat is toch zeker stap 1.

Hoe langer je wacht, zoveel te meer spanning krijg je en zoveel angst en dat doet je geen goed en is misschien niet eens nodig. Of ben je al lang over tijd?
Waar merk je aan dat je zwanger bent?

Lieverd, ik zou maar gauw een test doen als je dat nog niet gedaan hebt. Die kun je zo kopen bij Kruidvat of Etos, ze zitten vaak verpakt per twee stuks. 

Maar dat weet je waarschijnlijk al wel. Zo niet: stel gerust je vragen, wie weet kunnen we je helpen. 

Laat je nog even iets van je horen?

Heel veel sterkte, 
Jasmijn

----------

ja ik weet dat dat moet (een test) maar eigenlijk wil ik het niet weten omdat ik dan zeker weten een keus moet maken. Ik weet nu wel zeker dat ik (als ik zwanger ben) geen abortus pleeg. We zijn namelijk bezig met ethiek over abortus en er zijn nogal hele enge verhalen in ons boek. ga vanavond waarschijnlijk test halen met vriend van me maar weet het niet zeker maar hij drong er op aan (hij is de enige die het nu nog weet)
ik zie wel bedankt voor je medeleven.
p.s wat had die vriending gedaan?

----------

ik weet nu waar ik aan toe ben, ben namelijk zwanger en ga geen abortus doen ik had eerder geschreven dat ik het niet wist en ook niet wat ik zou gaan doen. Ik weet het nu super zeker ik ga er super van genieten  :Wink: !!! en de rest kam me niet zo heel veel schelen momenteel
jasmijn bedankt voor je reactie :-*
groetjes een trotse aankomende moeder

----------


## jasmijn

Proficiat!

Je vroeg aan me wat mijn vriendin gedaan heeft destijds. 

Ik kan je vertellen: de eerste vriendin die zwanger werd tijdens haar eindexamenperiode heeft voor haar zwangerschap gekozen. Zij is zo gezond mogelijk gaan leven, gestopt met roken en alcohol en heeft voor haar kindje gekozen. Ze is buiten onze verwachting om destijds, nu nog steeds samen met haar man, en heeft 2 kinderen.

De tweede vriendin zie ik nu nog wel zo nu en dan. Ook zij heeft er geen spijt van gehad en is nu de trotse oma al ondertussen van 2 hele lieve mooie kleinkinderen. Zij heeft maar een hele korte relatie gehad met de vader van haar kinderen.

Een andere vriendin zat op de PABO en is in gaan wonen bij haar ouders, is bevallen en heeft haar school afgemaakt.

Een medestudente van mij, van 19 jaar, werd zwanger, zij is getrouwd en kreeg in totaal 4 kinderen en is nog samen met haar man. Zij heeft het ook wel moeilijk gehad, natuurlijk, zo jong en 4 kinderen kort achter elkaar, maar heeft erg genoten van haar kinderen en haar moeder zijn.

Een andere medestudente werd zwanger en heeft abortus laten doen. Zij was heel erg geschrokken daarvan. Zij was zwanger van een tweeling bleek achteraf, Zij was erg overstuur. Ze is met haar vriend samen gebleven en werd later weer zwanger en heeft haar kindje toen wel gehouden. Zij werd weer zwanger van het tweede kindje en dat werd een mongooltje, zoals ze dat toen nog noemden. Zij heeft toen vreselijk veel last gehad en verdriet van haar abortus. Heel vaak speelde in haar hoofd: had ik maar geen abortus laten doen, dan had ik al 2 of 3 kinderen gehad, dan was ik nu niet "gestraft" met een kindje met syndroom van Down. De ergste straf was de straf die zij zichzelf gaf door zich als maar te verwijten, dat zij de tweeling had weg laten halen. 
Zij heeft wel alles gedaan om haar kindje zo goed mogelijk in de wereld te zetten en heeft voor heel veel begeleiding gezorgd. 


Mijn nichtje was destijds 16 jaar en haar moeder was helemaal tegen dat zij haar kindje hield, ook zij is nu nog steeds met haar man samen en heeft ook 2 kinderen.

Het zusje van een vriendinnetje van mijn dochter heeft ook abortus laten doen : zij was 16, is nu 25 en heeft nog steeds spijt.

Een andere vriendin van haar, die nu 29 is had abortus laten doen vroeger en nu ze ouder is wil ze wel kinderen en nu lukt het alsmaar niet. Haar jongere broertje wordt nu wel papa en zij ligt erg met zichzelf in de knoop en heeft heel veel spijt.

Kortom: ik ken veel jonge meisjes die zwanger werden en verschillende keuzes gemaakt hebben. Dit zijn allemaal waargebeurde verhalen en ik ken er nog veeeeel meer.

Ik zou je willen zeggen: maak je keuzes met je hart!
Wat je ook doet in je leven, volg de stem van je hart! Wees open en laat je bijstaan. Je ouders zullen misschien wel heel erg schrikken. Vertel het ze wel, als je er aan toe bent en laat hen ook wennen aan het idee! Jij bent dadelijk misschien over de eerste schrik heen, maar zij schrikken zich lam!

Lieverd, er is geen goed en er is geen slecht. 
Alleen als je je eigen gevoel in de steek laat kom je in de knoop in je leven en voel je je slecht.

Heel veel sterkte en zorg er zo goed mogelijk voor je kindje en je zelf.

Laat je nog eens wat van je horen als je dat wilt?
Veel liefs!

----------

dat zijn een heleboel mensen die je kent die voor die keuze hebben gestaan. Mijn ouders hoef ik niets te vertellen die zullen het niet kunnen horen (of dode mensen moeten kunnen horen) met mijn pleegouders heb ik geen goed kontact. Ik ga over anderhalve maand in het buitenland werken voor 3maanden dan hoef ik dus ook nog neit tevertellen wat er aan dehand is daarna zal ik het ze wel vertellen, amar woon er ook niet meer dus dat maakt ook niet uit. met mijn vriend en mij is het nu ook uit maar het maakt me neit uit ik ga nu lekker van mijn zwangerschap genieten en daar komt niets tussen!!! ONdertussen weten drie mensen dat ik zwanger ben en dt is wel fijn dat ik af entoen mee kan praten en dingen vragen enzo. we zien allemal wel hoe het loopt, ik kies nu volledig voor mezelf en het kindje.
groetjes en knuffels
bedankt voor je reactie :-*

----------


## muka

SCHAAM U ALLEMAAL

Bij de abortus hakken ze de kind al levend eerst zijn voeten benen en het laatst het hoofdje eraf.
Dat wisten jullie allemaal 
Moordenaars, moderne barbaren.zijn de dokters
Ok een mens kan een fout begaan en erg spijt hebben dat kan altijd maar de dokters die dat doen vind ik barbaren.
Kom op tegen abortus en doe het nooit meer.
Groetjes allemaal :angry: :angry:

----------


## Gast: gast

tssss

----------


## Gast: marjan

> _Originally posted by_ @15-03-2003, 17:24:50
> * ik weet nu waar ik aan toe ben, ben namelijk zwanger en ga geen abortus doen ik had eerder geschreven dat ik het niet wist en ook niet wat ik zou gaan doen. Ik weet het nu super zeker ik ga er super van genieten ;)&#33;&#33;&#33; en de rest kam me niet zo heel veel schelen momenteel
> jasmijn bedankt voor je reactie *:-*
> groetjes een trotse aankomende moeder*


fantasties dat je gaat voor het leven van je kleine kindje. het zal niet meevallen maar ga er voor. een dochter van mijn vriendien 17 jaar heeft net en klein kereltje gehad. natuurlijk het is echt niet niets maar dit kleine leven is van jullie en mag er zijn. veel succes en mailse als je nog wat wil reageren.
marjan ;) ;) ;)

----------


## marjan

> _Originally posted by_ @06-12-2002, 16:14:54
> * Hallo, 
> 
> Nou, ik doe ook maar een nieuwe poging&#33;&#33;&#33;
> 
> Ik heb onlangs een abortus gehad en heb het daar heel erg moeilijk *mee. Er is weinig over te vinden en ik kan er ook bijna geen kant mee op en ik heb het gevoel dat ik vastloop. Zijn er mensen met ervaring op dit gebied???*


 Hallo. hoewel het al een tijd geleden is wil ik toch wel even reageren op je mail. hoe is het nu met jou. Ik wet een vereniging die jou wil helpen. de VBOK. nee zij zijn er niet alleen voor hulp aan moeder en kind voor de geboorte . ook voor hulp aan moeders die na eenabortus met problemen zitten. zij verwijten je niet ze willen je helpen. probeer het joh want is zo bekent dat zelfs jaren na het uitvoerenvan een abortus vrouwen nog ernstigeproblemen hebben.
succes er mee en mail gerust nog eens terug.
het nummer van de VBOK is 033 - 4605070 of het 24 uurs hulplijn 0900-2021088
groetjes

----------


## Guest

Hoi Marjan,

Dankjewel voor je reactie...

Het gaat geestelijk nu een stuk beter met me... Ik denk er nog steeds elke dag aan en ik vind het nog steeds verschrikkelijk.... 
Maar lichamelijk ben ik weer slechter geworden en daardoor weet ik ook dat ik geen keus had... Maar verdriet zal ik er altijd om houden en ik vind dit nog steeds het ergste hoofdstuk uit mijn leven....

Nogmaals dank voor je steun en ik vind het tof dat je zoveel moeite hebt gedaan om de telefoonnummers op te zoeken en ik hou de VBOK zeker in mijn achterhoofd....

groetjes Gytha

----------


## Taurusa

http://groups.msn.com/AbortusAbortion/_whatsnew.msnw
:blink: 

dit is een site opgericht door en voor vrouwen die te maken hebben gehad met abortus. 
Ook voor mannen die hun verhaal kwijt willen. dit kan anoniem&#33; 

ik vond ook heel weinig terug over abortus en heb dan zelf een site gemaakt met zoveel mogelijk info. 


groetjes en veel sterkte

----------


## ?

Hallo

Abortus of niet?

Ik heb altijd gezegd dat ik het nooit zou doen. Een paar jaar geleden raakte ik zwanger en ik heb er toen geen moment aan getwijfeld, ik zou het kindje houden.
Mijn relatie was gelijk over.
En ik bleef zwanger achter. Inmiddels heb ik god zij dank een heerlijk kind, ik geniet elke dag.

Maar, het is zwaar, heel zwaar. Niet alleen de zwangerschap maar ook nu. De liefde voor mijn kind drijft me. 

Nu heb ik een heel klein vermoeden dat ik nu op dit moment zwanger ben.
En ik wil het niet, sterker nog, ik kan het niet houden.
NIet voor mijn kind, niet voor mij, en ook niet voor het eventuele volgende kind.

Ik heb alle reacties hierboven gelezen, en ik kan me bij elk bericht wel wat voorstellen. Maar dat abortus moord is, of dat het niet kan. Ik weet het niet.

Ik zie alleen maar beren op de weg, en ik kan alleen maar aan de laatste jaren denken. Tijden waarin ik het met mezelf ook moelijk kon rondbreien.
Geestelijk en nu helaas ook qua lichaam kan ik het niet.

Graag zou ik van iemand ook eens horen hoe het zonder te veel negatieve en traumatische gevoelens kan zijn.

----------


## T.

> _Originally posted by ?_@01-04-2004, 21:10:59
> *Hallo
> 
> Abortus of niet?
> 
> 
> Graag zou ik van iemand ook eens horen hoe het zonder te veel negatieve en traumatische gevoelens kan zijn.*


My Webpage


kom hier eens kijken daar zijn alleen vrouwen die het hebben meegemaakt en die kunnen je vertellen hoe het met hun gegaan is. 


veel sterkte


je moet het verleden van je af proberen te zetten maar vergeten doe je het nooit meer. en ik heb er nog steeds spijt van

----------


## Simone

vanuit mijn christelijke geloof ben ik absoluut tegen abortus&#33; omdat ik het moord vind, hoe klein het ook is, het is al een mensje.

maar aan de andere kant vind ik dit ook moeilijk zoals bv. wat als iemand verkracht is en zwanger?? ik kan me voorstellen dat je dan het kind niet wilt, maar toch: het kind kan er niks aan doen

simone

----------


## jiska

Hallo,
Ik ben Jiska Folkertsma en zit op het R.S.G Wiringherlant 5 HAVO. Ik ben bezig met een onderzoek over abortus en maak daar ook een infomap over. Ik zou daarvoor graag een vrouw/meisje willen interviewen die zelf abortus heeft gepleegd. Het hoeft niet persoonlijk, maar kan ook telefonisch. Ik weet dat diegene vast niet zit te wachten op een puber die moeilijke vragen gaat stellen, maar als het te ver gaat (waar ik niet vanuit ga :huh: ) of als het te moeilijk wordt, kappen we er gewoon mee. Ik hoop dat jullie er goed over nadenken en als jullie het willen neem dan contact op met mij, mijn email adres is: [email protected]. Alvast bedankt&#33;

Groetjes Jiska  :Big Grin:

----------


## jo

Het is zo makkelijk om te oordelen.
Ik dacht ook altijd; abortus is moord, ken je verantwoordelijkheden en neem ze.
Ik dacht ook mijn verantwoordelijkheden te hebben genomen en toch....ik werd ongewenst zwanger.
Mijn wereld stortte in.
Zonder verder in details te gaan; ik ben niet instaat een kind op te voeden in mijn situatie laat staan een zwangerschap te volbrengen.
Ik werd depressief van het idee alleen al, hier had ik niet voor gekozen.
Een abortus plegen doe je niet zomaar, het is een hele strijd en je gevoel word flink heen en weer geslingerd, vooral als je hormonen gaan spelen tijdens de zwangerschap.
Ik wil mijn leven niet vergooien om een kind wat ik niet heb gewild, een kind wat daar vervolgens ook de dupe van word.
Na veel wikken en wegen durfde ik het aan iemand te vertellen en was blij dat ik gesteund werd bij mijn besluit.
Er gaat geen dag voorbij dat ik er niet aan denk,
spijt heb ik er niet van maar het is en blijft moeilijk,
ookal weet ik dat het het beste is voor mijzelf.
Ik wens iedereen sterkte die ook een abortus heeft moeten ondergaan, veel liefs.

----------


## bo

ik heb een paar maanden geleden een abortus ondergaan, heb het gewoon genomen zoals het was en als vanzelfsprekend gezien dat ik een kindje niet zou kunnen houden, begin er nu problemen mee te krijgen, denk er constant aan, droom erover en voel me ontzettend schuldig. Ik ben 22 jaar en studeer nog, er is geen plaats voor een kindje in mijn leven maar voel me er zo ontzettend verdrietig over en vraag me af hoe dat komt.... kan mijn eigen gevoelens totaal niet meer plaatsen. Het begint naar het depressieve toe te neigen. Had niet verwacht dat ik hier moeite mee zou krijgen maar krijg het nu niet meer uit mijn gedachten. Was een paar weken geleden weer over tijd en raakte in paniek het enige wat ik dacht was dat als ik nu weer zwanger zou zijn ik t zeker zou houden. Ik was niet zwanger... 
Ik ga veel uit en doe veel leuke dingen maar vooral omdat ik niet alleen thuis wil zitten, dat zijn de nachten waarin ik niet kan slapen en de avonden dat ik ontzettend verdrietig en boos ben... en het ergste is dat ik niet eens weet waarom precies... wil er het liefste niet over nadenken en er alleen maar voor weglopen en het er ook niet met iemand over hebben, maar voel me zo ontzettend verdrietig en verward en weet niet wat ik ermee aan moet. Heb ook het gevoel dat niemand het toch begrijpt omdat ik het zelf niet begrijp.
Weet dat er geen plaats is voor een kindje in mijn leven momenteel en dat dit de verstandigste keuze was, maar waarom doet het dan nu ineens zo&#39;n pijn?

----------


## marjan

Hallo. ik wil toch wel even reageren op je mail. hoe is het nu met jou. het is bekend dat na een abortus, hoe verstandig er ook over na is gedacht het gevoel niet in de pas loopt. Ik weet een vereniging die jou wil helpen. de VBOK. nee, zij zijn er niet alleen voor hulp aan moeder en kind voor de geboorte . ook voor hulp aan moeders die na een abortus met problemen zitten. zij verwijten je niet, ze willen je helpen. probeer het joh want is zo bekent dat zelfs jaren na het uitvoeren van een abortus vrouwen nog ernstige problemen kunne hebben.
succes er mee en mail gerust nog eens terug.
het nummer van de VBOK is 033 - 4605070 of de 24 uurs hulplijn 0900-2021088 en je kunt mailen: [email protected]
groetjes, en sterkte ermee.

----------


## hellentjuhh

> _Originally posted by_ @06-12-2002, 16:14:54
> * Hallo, 
> 
> Nou, ik doe ook maar een nieuwe poging&#33;&#33;&#33;
> 
> Ik heb onlangs een abortus gehad en heb het daar heel erg moeilijk *mee. Er is weinig over te vinden en ik kan er ook bijna geen kant mee op en ik heb het gevoel dat ik vastloop. Zijn er mensen met ervaring op dit gebied???*


Voor diegene die een abortus overwegen of al hebben gehad en niet weten hoe je het moet verwerken heb ik een site gemaakt ik heb het ook op mn 15e meegemaakt ..ik hoop jullie snel te kunne ontvangen op http://groups.msn.com/allesoverabortus

----------


## Nele

ik ga waarschijnlijk een abortus laten on,dergaan,het is nog niet zeker of i kecht zwanger ben, maar het heeft er alle schijn van. Kinderen zijn super, maar ze passen nu niet in mijn leven en ik ben nog veel te jong (18 jaar). Wil iemand me vertellen over haar ervaringen? En kost abortus echt zo veel. Normaal wordt dit toch terugbetaald via de mutualiteiten, in belgië toch. Help me.

----------


## Appie

Hoi.. Ik reageer ff op bovenstaand berichtje.
Ik ben 17 en heb nu een zoontje van 3½ maand. Ik heb zoveel gehoord over mensen die een abortus hebben ondergaan en dat ze daar zo'n spijt van hebben.
Vanuit menselijk punt vind ik abortus niet kunnen. Het kind kan er niks aan doen en tegenwoordig is er goede hulp voor. Dat had ik ook. Ik heb dankbaar gebruik gemaakt van de VBOK en er bestaan genoeg sudsidies die je aan kunt vragen, als je financieel krap zit.
Ik vind het zo dubbel als in 1 ziekenhuis in een kamer gevochten wordt voor ene kind van 24 weken terwijl in hetzelfde ziekenhuis in een andere kamer een abortus wordt uitgevoerd bij een kind van 24 weken.
Als je wilt weten wat er gebeurd bij een abortus en je engels is een beetje goed:
http://www.silentscream.org/
Hier laat men zien hoe een abortus van 11 weken wordt uitgevoerd. Het is een beetje oude film, maar ik heb hem nu al drie keer gezien en ik heb er bij zitten janken, voordat ik zwanger was zelfs.
Weet wat je doet! Je krijgt er toch zo iets moois voor terug... :-)
Iets van jou en je vriend/partner! Zo mooi en bijzonder.... :-)
Ik ben echt weg van mijn kleine.
Nou, veel liefs!
Appie :Wink:

----------


## Mama-nouki

> Hallo, 
> 
> Nou, ik doe ook maar een nieuwe poging!!!
> 
> Ik heb onlangs een abortus gehad en heb het daar heel erg moeilijk mee. Er is weinig over te vinden en ik kan er ook bijna geen kant mee op en ik heb het gevoel dat ik vastloop. Zijn er mensen met ervaring op dit gebied???


Hey meis

Ik weet niet waar je woond.
Maar toen ik onverwacht zwanger raakte en mijn vriend wilde hebben dat ik het liet weg halen (wat ik overgens niet heb gedaan) Zijn we terugt gekomen bij het FIOM (maatschapelijkwerk die gespecialiseerd zijn in dit soort gevallen).
Wij hebben daar zitten praten.
Kijken een op hun site: http://www.fiom.nl/htm/01000.htm
En meschien zitten die ook wel bij jou in de buurt!!

Suc6 ermee meis!!

Groetjes Anouk

----------


## bunny

Hey, ik heb in 1986 een abortus gehad en nu 21jaar later heb ik daar nog steeds spijt van. Praat met iemand hierover, zeer belangrijk.

----------


## bunny

Beste Nele, denk alsjeblieft goed na voor je dit doet want ik heb dat niet gedaan en heb er al jaren spijt van. Groetjes van anita.

----------


## Angel-Butterfly

> Hoi.. Ik reageer ff op bovenstaand berichtje.
> Ik ben 17 en heb nu een zoontje van 3½ maand. Ik heb zoveel gehoord over mensen die een abortus hebben ondergaan en dat ze daar zo'n spijt van hebben.
> Vanuit menselijk punt vind ik abortus niet kunnen. Het kind kan er niks aan doen en tegenwoordig is er goede hulp voor. Dat had ik ook. Ik heb dankbaar gebruik gemaakt van de VBOK en er bestaan genoeg sudsidies die je aan kunt vragen, als je financieel krap zit.
> Ik vind het zo dubbel als in 1 ziekenhuis in een kamer gevochten wordt voor ene kind van 24 weken terwijl in hetzelfde ziekenhuis in een andere kamer een abortus wordt uitgevoerd bij een kind van 24 weken.
> Als je wilt weten wat er gebeurd bij een abortus en je engels is een beetje goed:
> http://www.silentscream.org/
> Hier laat men zien hoe een abortus van 11 weken wordt uitgevoerd. Het is een beetje oude film, maar ik heb hem nu al drie keer gezien en ik heb er bij zitten janken, voordat ik zwanger was zelfs.
> Weet wat je doet! Je krijgt er toch zo iets moois voor terug... :-)
> Iets van jou en je vriend/partner! Zo mooi en bijzonder.... :-)
> ...



Hallo,ik ben nu 17 en ik word over 2 weken 18. Ik ben nu 6 weken zwanger. Ik heb een vriend van 7 maanden hij is heel lief voor mij. Toen ik erachter kwam dat ik zwanger was dacht ik ik ga het houden!! echt niet weghlaen! Maarna veel praten met mijn vriend en ouders hebben ze toch gezegd je moet naar je toekomst kijken. Wat wil ik eigenlijk? Ik heb altijd heel erg veel van kinderen gehouden en ik voel nu al die moederliefde. Ik denk dat ik dit emotioneel gezien niet aan kan. Dat ik er te veel spijt van krijg en het aan me gaat vreten. Hoe heb jij het gedaan? Gaje nog naar school? En je vriend helpt hij jou mee? 
Mijn vriend zegt dat hij mij steunt in wat ik ook doe. Maar dat hij waarschijnlijk zijn opleiding niet kan afmaken omdat hij zich niet kan concentreren met een baby in huis. Maar ik kan wel bij hem thuis wonen dan en hij helpt mij en mijn ouders ook. Maar wil ik wel dat iemand anders mijn kind opvangt terwijl ik naar school ga? Ik vind dit zo moeilijk! Weet jij misschien iets?

alvast bedankt

kusjes Angel

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ben 33 jaar oud al en weet nog steeds niet of ik uberhaupt en kind wil,mede door mijn ziekte CVS(chronisch vermoeidheidssyndroom),maar één ding weet ik wel;Mocht ik zwanger raken,dan is abortus voor mij geen optie en zal het kindje zeer welkom zijn en alle liefde van de wereld krijgen!

Let wel;ik ben niet tegen abortus:soms is het de enige juiste oplossing,maar ik persoonlijk zou het écht niet kunnen....

Grtjs Agnes

----------


## Agnes574

Angel,

Ik zie dat je in een lastig parket zit...
Ik leef met je mee,maar kan je hierbij geen raad/advies geven...
Enkel maar;praat veel met alle betrokkenen en volg je hart!

Sterkte Agnes

----------


## Appie

> Hallo,ik ben nu 17 en ik word over 2 weken 18. Ik ben nu 6 weken zwanger. Ik heb een vriend van 7 maanden hij is heel lief voor mij. Toen ik erachter kwam dat ik zwanger was dacht ik ik ga het houden!! echt niet weghlaen! Maarna veel praten met mijn vriend en ouders hebben ze toch gezegd je moet naar je toekomst kijken. Wat wil ik eigenlijk? Ik heb altijd heel erg veel van kinderen gehouden en ik voel nu al die moederliefde. Ik denk dat ik dit emotioneel gezien niet aan kan. Dat ik er te veel spijt van krijg en het aan me gaat vreten. Hoe heb jij het gedaan? Gaje nog naar school? En je vriend helpt hij jou mee? 
> Mijn vriend zegt dat hij mij steunt in wat ik ook doe. Maar dat hij waarschijnlijk zijn opleiding niet kan afmaken omdat hij zich niet kan concentreren met een baby in huis. Maar ik kan wel bij hem thuis wonen dan en hij helpt mij en mijn ouders ook. Maar wil ik wel dat iemand anders mijn kind opvangt terwijl ik naar school ga? Ik vind dit zo moeilijk! Weet jij misschien iets?
> 
> alvast bedankt
> 
> kusjes Angel


Lieve Angel,

Lastig waar je in zit. Zat ik ook in. Toen ik zwanger raakte en het mijn moeder vertelde was die er in eerste instantie ook fel tegen en wilde dat ik het weg zou laten halen. Echt niet. Dat stond bij mij allang vast, nog voordat ik zwanger was. Dat wilde ik nooit laten gebeuren. Ik heb voor de keuze gestaan en ik heb geen abortus uit laten voeren. Waarom niet? Ik hield al te veel van het kind, het kind kon er niks aan doen en ik kon mijn verantwoordelijkheid niet ontlopen. Inmiddels ben ik 17, zit in het eindexamenjaar van HAVO, deed voorheen VWO, maar ben een niveau gezakt vanwege de kleine, gelukkig verloofd. En ik word enorm gesteund door mijn verloofde. En ik denk dat dat wel meevalt met jouw vriend hoor, dat hij zich niet kan concentreren met een baby in huis  :Wink:  De baby is echt niet uren wakker. Ik moest er zelf aan wennen toen ik weer naar school ging en iemand paste op hem, maar wel wetend dat hij in goede handen was. 
En weet je, als het nu al aan je vreet of je wel of geen abortus doet, laat staan hoe het is als je het wél hebt uitgevoerd.  :Smile: 
Hey, je toekomst is niet verknalt, het zal dan een andere koers gaan krijgen.
Ik dacht vroeger, na de middelbare school, studeren, op kamers, trouwen misschien, kinderen?
Maar nu is het, school afmaken, trouwen, en zsm kijken wat ik er bij kan doen.
Nu ik terugkijk, ik zou het nooit meer anders willen! Mijn zoontje is echt prachtig. Kinderen zijn gewoon mooi. Maar het vraagt wel verantwoordelijkheid. Sta je altijd voor hem/haar klaar?
Liefde te geven? Met ze te spelen? Vieze luiers verschonen :Stick Out Tongue:  
Ik vind het al heel positief dat jouw vriend je hier vrij in laat en dat hij je desalniettemin toch steunt!
Ik hoop dat ik je hiermee een beetje geholpen heb, en dat ik niet te laat ben....

Knuffel,
Anne
Trotse mama van een knul van 9 maanden :Smile:

----------


## Katja

Appie je hebt geen idee hoe trots ik op je ben! Hoe wijs en sterk een meid van 17 kan zijn dat doet echt mn ogen tranen..

ik heb 2 jaar geleden een abortus gepleegd.. Ik heb het aan niemand verteld behalve mijn vriend (nu mijn man)..
maar er gaat geeneen dag voorbij dat ik er niet aandenk.. Ik kan me niet voorstellen dat er mensen zijn die zoiets uit laten voeren en dan gewetenloos door ht leven gaan..

Als ik nu de kans had zou ik zonder na te denken voor mn kindje hebben gekozen.. ooit krijg ik kinderen (als het me nog gegunt is) en dan weet ik dat ze nog een broertje of zusje hebben..

het vruchtje was pas 2 weken genestelt. Dokter zei dat het nog een bloedpropje was. Op dat moment heb ik het daarom maar doorgezet, maar dat bloedpropje was mijn kind. 

Ik heb het pas geleden aan mijn moeder verteld en we hebben beide uren gehuild. Ik hoor nu moeder te zijn met mn engeltje. Een stukje van mij en mijn man.
Had ik het maar meteen aan mijn moeder verteld, zij zou me hebben gesteund en ervoor hebben gezorgd dat ik mn baby hield. Ik was alleen zo bang omdat we nogal een gecontroleerd cultuur bezitten, (en erg gelovig)

Ik was nog niet getrouwd en mijn schoonfamilie dreigde mijn man als ik zwanger zou raken dat ze hem zouden verbannen.. Mijn man was toen zelf nog 19 jaar en erg bang.. 
ik dacht dat ik de juiste keuze had gemaakt.. 

Ik hoop dat mn kind me ooit gaat vergeven.. ik kan het mezelf of mn man maar niet vergeven.. zijn eerste reactie was: het moet weg of ik haal het er zelf uit.. wat een pijn doet het me nog steeds..

maar goed, voor het eerst praat ik er over eigenlijk.. en ik moet eerlijk zijn dat ik nu echt heel hard aan het huilen ben,,

----------


## katje45

Hoi,

Vervelend te lezen dat je nu zo veel problemen hier mee hebt. Wat ik zeer zeker kan begrijpen. Krijg je ook proffesionele hulp om dit alles te verwerken?
Sterkte!

----------


## Katja

Dag Katje,

ik krijg steun van mijn moeder. En daar heb ik gelukkig heel erg veel aan.. Dit is gewoon iets wat ik zelf moet verwerken merk ik..

probeer het een plek te geven en verder te gaan.. en hopelijk is mij nog kinderen gegunt..

----------


## katje45

Hoi Katja,

Je moet het zelf doen, maar soms gaat dat wat makkelijker met proffecionele hulp. Dit kan je oa. zoeken bij het FIOM.
Misschien heb je er wat aan.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Katja,

Ik heb je verhaal gelezen, en ik moet zeggen dat ik begrijp dat je het moeilijk hebt.
Ik heb zelf in een situatie gezeten, waarvan ik ook echt dacht dat ik zwanger was, ik had symptomen en was al 3 maanden overtijd. Ik wist toen al dat als ik echt zwanger zou zijn, ik ook een abortus zou moeten ondergaan, net zoals bij jou stond mijn vriend er ook op dat ik het dan zou moeten laten weghalen. Ik wist vantevoren al dat ik dat echt niet zou trekken. Ik was toen dus ook dolbij dat ik niet zwanger bleek te zijn (ik weet ook niet of ik zwanger ben geweest, ik heb pas heel laat een test gedaan).
Maar ik hoop dat je er een manier op vind om mee te leven, en dat je natuurlijk alsnog een gezond kind op de wereld mag brengen :Smile:  Houd moed!!

Xxx

----------


## Katja

dankjewel voor jullie lieve reacties (K) dit doet me natuurlijk wel goed..

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Katja,

Wij steunen je ook helemaal hoor!!
Hoe voel je je nu? Gaat het al wat beter met je?

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo meiden...

Ik heb 4 jaar geleden een abortus moeten laten doen. Het ging al een hele tijd slechte met mij, zowel lichamelijk als geestelijk, ik had veel stress omdat ik om naar school te gaan (half9-half6 dus 9 uur per dag) ook moest werken (elke avond van half6 tot 9 uur en in het weekend). Ik at slecht, ik sliep slecht, alles deed mij zeer, ik was aan de pil en werd ongesteld (niet zoals normaal, maarja dacht dat het door stress kwam). Ik had zwangerschapstesten gedaan en die waren negatief dus ik was niet zwanger. Desondanks ging ik diezelfde week met mijn klachten naar de huisarts en met mijn vermoeden dat ik zwanger was, mijn huisarts geloofde mij niet, dus bloedonderzoek en urinetest gedaan en doorverwezen naar de gynaecoloog voor verder onderzoek. De doktersassistente belde mij dat ik langs moest komen voor de uitslag. De dokter vertelde mij dat ik zwanger was, maar omdat mijn lichaam op dat moment niet goed werkte raadde hij mij aan (ook op advies van de gynaecoloog) om een abortus te doen, want als ik de zwangerschap al door zou komen zou er een grote kans zijn dat ik de geboorte niet zou overleven. Op advies van hem heb ik met iemand van het FIOM gepraat, want ik had toch verplicht 5 dagen bedenktijd. Het heeft mij heel veel moeite gekost om te accepteren dat ik het leven in mij niet kon houden, omdat ik anders zelf het niet zou overleven. Ik heb uiteindelijk de abortus gedaan. Op school heb ik mijn mentrix erover verteld, want ja ik zou een paar dagen afwezig zijn. Toen ik terugkwam op school wisten al mijn klasgenoten wat ik gedaan had, alleen niet precies waarom en de meeste keurden het af en deden lelijk tegen mij. Ik ben hier erg verdrietig om geweest en heb bij het FIOM na de abortus ook meerdere gesprekken gehad. De mensen van mijn familie die ik reken tot mijn vrienden weten het en hebben mij gesteund. Ik heb aan een paar vrienden en vriendinnen (degene die altijd zien hoe het daadwerkelijk gaat) verteld dat ik abortus heb laten doen, op hun vraag waarom? heb ik gezegd dat ik het lichamelijk, geestelijk en financieel niet aan kon, waarop ik zoals ik hoopte geen verdere uitleg hoefde te geven. Ze steunden mij in elk geval, ook als ze in mijn schoenen iets anders zouden doen (maarja ze kennen dan ook niet het hele verhaal). 
Ik heb het hier nog steeds wel moeilijk mee. 2 jaar geleden werd ik gebeld door mijn nicht of ik gelijk wou komen, ik kwam en zag haar wolk van een zoontje nog geen 24 uur oud en toen ik hem vast had kon ik mijn tranen niet bedwingen, het voelde zo raar ik was zo blij, maar tegelijk ook verdrietig. Dit jaar was ik ineens heel lang ongesteld, kreeg een kuur en een echo om te zien of ik geen gezwellen had, maar in die periode dacht ik 'wat als mijn lichaam nu alles eruit gooit en ik nooit meer kindjes kan krijgen' en 'wat als ik toch geen abortus had gedaan misschien was het wel anders gegaan als de dokters zeiden'. Gelukkig was er niks raars aan de hand en ben ik nu weer gewoon ongesteld, en aan 'wat als-en' heb je niks...
Mijn moeder belde laatst op om te vragen of ik in haar nieuwe huis kwam, terwijl ik geen contact heb of wil met mijn moeder, toen ik dat dus zei gooide ze naar mijn hoofd dat ik abortus had laten doen en dat ik dat had gedaan om haar pijn te doen aangezien zij 1 kindje kreeg die minder dan 25 uur leefde en ze meerdere miskramen had gehad en ik absoluut niet op haar wil lijken. Ik vroeg haar hoe ze dat wist en toen kwam er een lulverhaal en ik heb haar gezegd dat de beslissing om een abortus te laten doen absoluut niks met haar te maken had of heeft en toen heb ik de hoorn erop gegooid. Ik voelde me zo gekwetst, alles moest weer om haar draaien en aan mijn gevoelens denken ho maar... 
Ik hoop dat ik ooit nog de mogelijkheid krijg om mijn eigen kindje te krijgen en groot te brengen!!!

Voor iedereen die een abortus heeft ondergaan; heel veel sterkte met het voortdurende rouwproces! Ik hoop dat als jullie ooit nog een kindje willen krijgen en dat lichamelijk ed ook aan kunnen, dat jullie die mogelijkheid nog krijgen!
Voor iedereen die een abortus denkt te gaan doen; denk goed na!
Voor iedereen die zelf geen kindje kan krijgen; het spijt me als ik jullie pijn heb gedaan met dit verhaal, maar ikzelf heb er ook echt nog steeds pijn van hoor! En ik hoop dat jullie op een andere manier een kindje kunnen krijgen!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Nicole

Hallo, ik vind het zo jammer dat vrouwen om hun keuze zo veroordeeld worden, ik weet 100% zeker dat vrouwen die voor een abortus gekozen hebben zeker niet over 1 nacht ijs zijn gegaan en dat het heel moeilijk is voor deze vrouwen om een "klankbord" te kunnen vinden juist omdat zij zo bang zijn voor de verwijten en vooroordelen die ze naar hun hoofd gegooid krijgen. Tuurlijk is het moeilijk voor vrouwen die ongewenst kinderloos zijn om te lezen dat een ander die wel kinderen kan krijgen het maar "gewoon" laten weg halen ... maar zo gewoon is dat niet en dat is voor iemand die dit niet heeft meegemaakt niet te begrijpen dat weet ik ... maar neem van mij maar aan dat de vrouwen die een abortus hebben moeten ondergaan om welke reden dan ook dit echt niet "gewoon" hebben laten doen maar dat hier een hoop verdriet aan vooraf is gegaan en zij dragen die "gekozen verlies" voor altijd met zich mee ... 

Ik heb respect voor ieder mens ook al kan ik niet altijd achter ieder zijn keuze staan maar dat hoeft ook niet ... je kan ook respect hebben voor een ander zonder het overal mee eens te zijn. Ik vind dat we iedereen in zijn waarde moeten laten ... 

Ik wens dan ook iedereen heel veel sterkte met de keuze waar zij voor komen te staan of waar ze voor gestaan heeft ... het is niet zomaar wat ....

lfs.

----------


## Sylvia93

Heel mooi gesproken Nicole!!!

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Nicole,

Mooi gesproken  :Smile:  Bedankt voor je inzicht  :Wink: 

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## ikke64

Hi Guest,

Je praat over het doden van een kindje/ongeboren vrucht. Maar waar je schijnbaar totaal overheen leest is dat haar lichaam een zwangerschap niet zou kunnen volhouden en dat ze veel zware medicijnen slikt. Wat denk je wat dit voor invloed heeft op het ongeboren vruchtje. Dus voor je iemand verwijten maakt eerste goed lezen. En natuurlijk mag je tegen abortus zijn. Maar als ik voor haar keuze had gestaan had ik waarschijnlijk het zelfde beslist. Zelfmoord werd ook in de ouderwedse regeltjes afgekeurd, en willens en wetens een door medicijne aangetast wezentje op de wereld te zetten is voor mij ook niet aanvaardbaar.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Bryenik

Hallo,
Ik was getrouwd en we wilden graag kinderen, om ons heen werd iedereen 1 voor 1 zwanger. Maar bij ons lukte het niet.
Na 9 mnd zijn we verder gaan kijken en bleek dat mijn man onvruchtbaar is.
Onze relatie stond op springen door alles, maar door veel praten hebben we besloten voor KID (kunstmatige insaminatie donorzaad) te gaan.
Na 8 behandelingen was ik zwanger en kon mijn geluk niet op. 
Maar voor onze zoon een jaar was zijn we alsnog uit elkaar gegaan.

Vrij kort daarop kreeg ik een nieuwe vriend en die wilde ook graag kinderen en ik wilde er zeker meer dan 1 dus gingen we ervoor. Ik was meteen zwanger en dacht dat ik super gelukkig zou zijn, maar het tegendeel was waar.
Schuldgevoelens tegenover mijn zoontje omdat hij niet bij zijn vader kon zijn en dit kind wel. Ik ging twijfelen aan mijn relatie enz....

Abortus was voor mij altijd een taboe, maar toen hebben mijn vriend en ik toch besloten om het weg te laten halen. Hij wilde geen weekend papa worden en ik zat helemaal in de knoop. Mijn scheiding niet verwerkt enz... 

In het verwerkingsproces ben ik nog een keer zwangergeraakt omdat ik mijn 3 fasenpil verkeerd was gaan slikken, zodra ik wist dat ik zwanger was kwamen al die gevoelens weer terug van verwarring en verdriet. Het was tussen mijn vriend en mij weer goed gekomen.

Na die tweede keer heeft hij mij weer vergeven en daar ben ik hem nog steeds dankbaar voor, we zijn toch al weer 7 jaar bij elkaar en hebben nog 2 dochters gekregen.

Spijt heb ik er niet van, op dat moment is het de goede keuze geweest. Wel denk ik er nog vaak aan, voor mijn laatste dochter heb ik ook een miskraam gehad, dus eigenlijk heb ik 6 kinderen. Zo voelt het dan toch wel, misschien klinkt het wel raar?

Ik heb het dus van alle kanten meegemaakt en ik zal ook nooit oordelen over anderen want je weet pas wat je zult doen als je ervoor komt te staan.

Luister wel goed naar jezelf en je hebt niet altijd overal een keuze in, soms gaan de dingen gewoon zoals ze gaan en hoef je daar niemand de schuld voor te geven.

Ik wens iedereen heel veel sterkte die het er moeilijk mee heeft.

Liefs

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Bryenik,

Een aangrijpend verhaal. En ik zal er ook geen oordeel over vellen. Maar dat je het zwaar hebt gehad staat vast. Ik hoop dat je toekomst er fijner uit ziet.

Gr Ikke

----------


## tisha

ik ben nu 19 en heb vandaag ontdekt dat ik 5 weken zwanger ben. eerlijk gezegd ben ik er dolgelukkig mee, omdat ik heel graag kinderen wil. maar ik ben nog maar kort samen met men vriend namelijk 2maanden en een week. we zitten beide nog op school we studeren wel af. maar dan zouden we het financieel heel moeilijk hebben  :Frown: . ik wil heel graag dit kind, maar wat als ik het niet kan geven wat ik het wil geven? is er ergens waar je hulp kan krijgen of zo. ik heb maandag mijn afspraak met de gynaecoloog. en we zouden dan beslissen wat we gaan doen. maar wat als ik fout kies? ik wil dit kind echt want het is mijn kind ?

----------


## Nicole

Hallo Tisha, meid wat een moeilijke keuze .... ik weet er alles van ... je moet echt doen wat jou het beste lijkt ... het is wel moeilijk ... tuurlijk is het belangrijkste voor een kind het feit dat hij/zij gewenst is en is liefde veel belangrijker dan het materialistische ... maar nog belangrijker is is het feit wat JIJ voor je kindje wil ... wil jij je kindje alles kunnen geven en weet je nu al dat je dat niet kan dan is het geheel je eigen keuze wat je doet ... bedenk wel ... elke keuze die je maakt doe je voor je ongeboren kindje en jij doet wat jij denkt dat goed is .. en jullie moeten er denk ik wel alle twee achter staan want om als jonge alleenstaande moeder verder te moeten gaan maakt het allemaal nog veel moeilijker .... er is wel een vereniging en dat heet gelooft ik vereniging ter bescherming van het ongeboren kind ... dat zou je eens kunnen opzoeken op het internet ... maar echt de beslissing die je vrijwillig maakt zonder dwang van buitenaf is altijd de juiste beslissing .... sterkte meid en laat me weten wat je besloten hebt ...Ik ben toendertijd in Amsterdam geweest voor de abortus en dat vond ik een fijne kliniek vooral omdat je daar ook ander algehele narcose gaat ... nogmaals sterkte .... 

lfs. Nicole

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Tisha,

Moeilijke keus waar je voor staat!
Op http://www.siriz.nl/ kun je een gesprek met een professional aanvragen over jou keus en zij kunnen je begeleiden bij het maken van een keus maar je kan er ook met juridische vragen, problemen in je relatie en materiële problemen zoals je financiën of het vinden van een woning terecht. (voormalig vereniging ter bescherming van het ongeboren kind)
Op http://www.tienermoeders.nl staat veel informatie over zwangerschap, abortus, financien, studie etc waar je recht op hebt en waar je aanspraak op kan maken, en ook veel links naar hulpinstanties etc misschien dat je ook daar een kijkje kan nemen?
Het belangrijkste is dat het voor jou gevoel goed zit en dat het kindje gewenst is!
Heel veel sterkte met het maken van een beslissing!
Zou je willen laten weten wat je beslissing wordt?
Ik wens je heel veel wijsheid!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Tisha,

Hier in het dorp is een meisje van 16 zwanger geraakt van haar vriend. Primair heeft dit een bug gegeven in hun relatie van pas enkele maanden. Er is veel gesproken ook met wederzijdse ouders. Toen de kleine geboren is was ze net 17 jaar. Het is een schat van een meisje, en nee ze hebben het niet ruim maar de liefde die de kleine krijgt is enorm. Het is een vrolijk kind van nu een half jaar of zo. De relatie tussen de ouders is goed nu. En beide ouder paren zijn in hun nopjes. Een gewenst kind alleen een beetje te vroeg  :Wink: 

Veel wijsheid toegewenst.

Gr Ikke

----------


## tisha

ik ben vandaag voor de eerste keer naar de gynaecoloog geweest. ik heb de eerste echo van mijn kindje weliswaar een vlekje. en ik heb samen met men vriend besloten er volledig voor te gaan , we hebben ook de echo mee naar huis gekregen. mijn geluk kan eerlijk gezegd niet meer op.

----------


## Oki07

Gefeliciteerd dan en veel geluk gewenst!

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Tisha,
Fijn dat je met je vriend besloten hebt samen dit kindje te krijgen!
Heel veel geluk en gezondheid gewenst!

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Tisha,

Geniet nog even van de roze wolk.
En ik begrijp dat het voor jullie geweldig is om dit samen te doen. Maak goede afspraken, betrek eventueel jullie ouders erbij zodat jullie naast de baby nog kunnen bouwen aan je eigen toekomst. En niet onbelangrijk. Tijdens de zwagerschap dien je alles te regelen om jullie als ouders te registreren. Wacht daar niet mee tot na de geboorte.

Veel liefde voor jullie en de kleine.
En sterkte voor de toekomst.

Gr Ikke

----------


## XKarlienVDPX

hoi
ik ben een meid van 20 jaar en ga nog steeds naar school. ik woon dan ook in België 
nu ben ik te weten gekomen dat ik zwanger ben, maar ik weet niet goed wat ik moet doen. Ik heb heel veel ruzie met mijn vriend, dus denk dat wij niet meer gaan samen blijven. 
Alleen kan ik deze opvoeding niet aan. Abortus plegen vind ik moord! En adoptie kan ik volgens mij niet aan... 
help mij!!!

----------


## Nicole

Karlien, jeetje meid wat een dilemma ... Ik kan je alleen aanraden te doen waar JIJ zelf achter staat want anders krijg je spijt en loop je je leven lang met een schuld gevoel ... tevens moet je ook gaan bedenken wat het beste is voor je ongeboren kindje in wording ... Ik denk dat je "abortus" niet zo zwaar moet zien als een "moord" .. ik weet niet hoeveel weken je zwanger bent maar voor mij maakte het aantal weken ontzettend veel uit ... Ga goed bij je zelf na wat je voor je kindje en voor jezelf wilt ... ik wens je heel veel sterkte en laat me weten waar je voor gekozen hebt ... praat er over met je huisarts die kan je goed bij staan in je keuze ... lieve groet van Nicole

----------


## ikke64

@XKarlienVDPX,
Blijf er niet alleen mee zitten. Praat met je vriend, je ouders, de Huisarts. En neem dan pas een beslissing.

Gr Ikke

----------


## ikke64

@Karlien,

Hoe is het nu? heb je al gesproken, of misschien zelfs al een beslissing kunnen nemen?

Sterkte Ikke

----------


## XKarlienVDPX

ik heb voor abortus gekozen 
hoe spijtig het ook is maar alleen kan ik het echt nog niet aan

----------


## Nicole

> ik heb voor abortus gekozen 
> hoe spijtig het ook is maar alleen kan ik het echt nog niet aan


Hoi Karlien,

Heb je je abortus ook al gehad??? En hoe heb je het beleefd??? Meis neem er de tijd voor om er mee om te leren gaan want het is toch een soort rouwproces waar je doorheen moet ... in welke kliniek ben je geweest en waren ze een beetje menselijk voor je??? Ik wens je heel veel liefde en sterkte toe voor de komende tijd,

lfs. Nicole

----------


## XKarlienVDPX

ja het gaat wel 
ik heb heel veel steun van vrienden en familie 
xxx

----------


## ikke64

Jarlien,

Ik ga er vanuit dat je de juiste beslissing hebt genomen. Sterke voor de toekomst, en weet dat je de juiste beslissing hebt genomen voor nu.......
Hoe heb je het verder ervaren?

Een knuffel Ikke

----------


## XKarlienVDPX

Ik ben nu enkele maanden verder...en het doet nog altijd zeer 
Maar ja dat is normaal e 
voor de rest krijg ik heel veel steun 
ik heb onlangs ook een nieuwe vriend aan wie ik alles heb verteld hij steunt mij dan ook volledig 
groetjes

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Karlein,

Ik ga er van uit dat de pijn altijd wel zal blijven. Waarschijnlijk op de achtergrond. Ik vindt het heel knap dat je je nieuwe vriend gelijk in vertrouwen hebt genomen en dat hij je zo goed steunt. Heel fijn. Dat zal de pijn ook zeker verzachten. En ik begrijp dat je ook van andere mensen steun krijgt. Geweldig, je bent in een warm "nest".

Gr Ikke

----------

